# rooCASE Origami Dual-View Cover for Amazon Kindle Fire HD 7 $10 shipped



## 911c2s (Sep 8, 2012)

Found a budget friendly Fire HD7 cover for $10 shipped on Amazon. Description indicates origami cover will support landscape, portrait, typing and smart cover auto sleep/wake.



rooCASE Oragami Dual-View (Black) Vegan Leather Folio Case Cover for Amazon Kindle Fire HD 7 Inch Tablet - Support Landscape / Portrait / Typing Stand / Auto Sleep and Wake

Origami Dual-View folio case cover for Amazon Kindle Fire HD 7-Inch android tablet (Latest Model Sept 2012)
Vegan synthetic leather with soft non-scratch microfiber interior
Unique origami front cover folds back to a stand for portrait, landscape and type modes
Magnetic front cover with auto sleep and wake function. Access to All Ports and Controls.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting this, I've always been intrigued by the rooCASE Origami Covers...looks like a great deal for our members.  (I added an image link to your post.  )

Betsy


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for posting this! I ordered one. Wonder how flat the cover stays after being folded up into a stand?


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Another thanks for the post. Looking forward to their case for the HD 8.9.


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

This cover RULES!   

I just posted my review on Amazon (same user name as here), so I won't repeat everything. And sure, it's not the "official" super-sleek Amazon cover, but for 10 bucks this is worth considering if you're looking for a cover.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't even have a Fire HD and I want this cover, LOL!

Betsy


----------

